# The NEW TBT Official Home Decoration Contest Thread



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello all and welcome to the New Leaf Home Decoration Contest! As things fell by the wayside in our last competition, we have decided to start over and give everyone the chance to resubmit one room of their house for a chance to win a Prima game guide and other Animal Crossing goodies! We hope that you will enjoy this opportunity to show off your newly improved and upgraded rooms!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

How it will work: You will post ONE room of your house to this thread. Please take as few pictures as you can while still showing off what you have done to your room. Remember that only your first entry will be counted. No exceptions. When you post your pictures of your room, please be sure that your room looks exactly how you want it to. 

*Dates:* 
You may post your room any time from July 15 to July 22.
Voting will take place July 24 and last until July 31.


*Prizes:*

First place: Game Guide, Animal Crossing leaf decal*, Video Tour of your house by Jeremy, Gold Trophy shop icon, 200 Forum Bells
Second place: Animal Crossing leaf decal*, Quick Video Tour, Silver Trophy shop icon, 150 Forum Bells
Third place: Quick Video Tour, Bronze Trophy shop icon, 100 Forum Bells

If you win a physical prize, you will need to give Jeremy your address as he has the guides and will be the only one with your address. Do NOT post your address in this thread 

*Subject to change

For more information about both the strategy guide for Animal Crossing: New Leaf and the game, check out Prima Games' official blog posts here.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

*My Entry*

I've had my main room like this for quite some time now, I hope you all like it! Best of luck to anyone else who participates!  



Spoiler






















​


----------



## Tyto (Jul 15, 2013)

_Good luck to you all. =)_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 15, 2013)

Guess i'll have to start working on my house again! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## spamurai (Jul 15, 2013)

I was just wondering if it is one per town? or one per resident?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I was just wondering if it is one per town? or one per resident?



You may use any one room that belongs to any of your human residents. For this contest, you cannot showcase multiple rooms. Nor can you submit multiple entries, even if it is a different save file. If I had three human residents, each with the max upgraded house I can only choose one of the residents and only one of their rooms to show off.

It is one, one room entry, per member of the Bell Tree. I hope that clears up the confusion


----------



## chriss (Jul 15, 2013)

*Chris from Solitude*​
This is my main room! Hope you enjoy, GL to everyone.


Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow the 2 entries so far are really, really good! We need more people though!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww, I wish the deadline was longer. I still need the Modern series :c
Well, I hope to see a lot of good entries! I liked the ones so far.
I never have a good looking house. Does it need to be one theme in order to get a big chance of winning? I'm thinking of getting the polka dot series.


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 15, 2013)

I would but my room isent good enuf


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing entries so far!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm glad the deadline is a week off, I want to enter but I need two more pieces of furniture to be happy with my room! I feel a little awkward, though, because my room of choice has an entirely Regal theme, and Marceline already submitted a mostly-Regal-themed entry. :s I swear I didn't copy you, Marceline! I just really like that set too. xD


----------



## Olivitess (Jul 16, 2013)

o_o Holy.. Now those are some nice entries!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 16, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> I'm glad the deadline is a week off, I want to enter but I need two more pieces of furniture to be happy with my room! I feel a little awkward, though, because my room of choice has an entirely Regal theme, and Marceline already submitted a mostly-Regal-themed entry. :s I swear I didn't copy you, Marceline! I just really like that set too. xD



Nuu, by all means go for it! The set is beautiful, I have to admit. I'd feel bad if you didn't submit because of my entry. Plus, I'd like to see what you've done with your set! 
What pieces of furniture do you need, by the way? o:


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 16, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Nuu, by all means go for it! The set is beautiful, I have to admit. I'd feel bad if you didn't submit because of my entry. Plus, I'd like to see what you've done with your set!
> What pieces of furniture do you need, by the way? o:


I just need the Regal Clock and the Regal Dresser! And I customized my furniture pieces too, but I went with a pink, sweet-lolita-esque theme. Used the lovely tee's fabric for the lampshades and my tablecloth. x3


----------



## Marceline (Jul 16, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> I just need the Regal Clock and the Regal Dresser! And I customized my furniture pieces too, but I went with a pink, sweet-lolita-esque theme. Used the lovely tee's fabric for the lampshades and my tablecloth. x3



Well, I can get you them if you like! I can order them and give them to you whenever they turn up ^ ^ I just used that floral custom design for everything because I'm lazy... xD


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh man, if you'd help me out with that, I'd be grateful forever!!!  Do you want me to add you that way whenever you get them, you can just tell me on here and I can open my gate? Is there any item you're looking for right now? I can check my catalogue for anynitems whenever my T&T shop opens! xD


----------



## Marceline (Jul 16, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Oh man, if you'd help me out with that, I'd be grateful forever!!!  Do you want me to add you that way whenever you get them, you can just tell me on here and I can open my gate? Is there any item you're looking for right now? I can check my catalogue for anynitems whenever my T&T shop opens! xD



Cool, I'll add you now and order them! I'll PM you whenever they arrive 
Hmm... I'm not exactly looking for anything in particular, but if you do come across any cute, pink items then that would be awesome! I'm currently customizing my Rococo set to white/pink, and there's still space for more items!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you have the lotus lamp already?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 16, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Do you have the lotus lamp already?



Yep, it was in my store yesterday o:


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Aww, I wish the deadline was longer. I still need the Modern series :c
> Well, I hope to see a lot of good entries! I liked the ones so far.
> I never have a good looking house. Does it need to be one theme in order to get a big chance of winning? I'm thinking of getting the polka dot series.



I don't believe it has to necessarily be a theme; if you have a bunch of stuff thrown together and it looks nice, you have a chance at winning. The voting on these rooms will take place by poll so the people will decide. 

Insaneluzer, Marceline, I'll need you guys to keep that stuff in private chat, if you don't mind!  

Good luck to all! Let's see some more entries =p


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, thanks for telling me! I'll be collecting the Dotted series anyway because it just looks nice lol. Also I streetpassed with someone who has the series, so I just order them. By the deadline of entry, I think I can enter! :-D


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 16, 2013)

*insaneluzer's entry:*

I've got quite a few things in here that I didn't want to miss, so I took six screenshots. Hope that's okay! Not pictured: my pink regal wall lamp.


Spoiler









Entryway. This is my first floor, room to the right.




















My latest addition was this pink rock guitar!


Well, I'm off to do homework *cough* notinreallife! xD


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Jarachi29's Room Entry*

Hello, everyone! This is my entry. It's my main room, which is an arcade room. I just recently finished it yesterday because I got the few leftover 7-11 items I was looking for to finally finish it. Hope you enjoy. ^-^





Here's the front!





Right side of the arcade room with a few games there.





Here is the left side of the arcade room, where friends can sit and sing on the karaoke machine, too!





Upper area of the arcade room.





Julian loves it; he wants to be my roommate! Hahaha. ^-^

Well, that's it, hope you all enjoyed!​


----------



## matt (Jul 17, 2013)

Here are mine


----------



## spamurai (Jul 17, 2013)

matt said:


> Here are mine
> 
> View attachment 7110View attachment 7111



Nooooo I'm doing a chess one >.< lol


----------



## Megan. (Jul 17, 2013)

Megatastic's Entry;



Spoiler


























^_^


----------



## natsu34 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is my room to the left


----------



## spamurai (Jul 17, 2013)

*Well, here's my Chessboard Room xD*







*Incase you're interested, here's my old design (from original contest):*
(which I will enter again if I can't enter the Chess Room seems someone's already entered one)​


Spoiler: Clicky clicky



I'm a permanent camper in my Town xD 
I thought it was a cool concept seems the house (or tent) becomes part of the design too.







*Good Luck ^_^*​


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi mtv welcome to my crib


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 17, 2013)

Love the Astro furniture refurbished with the blue


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 17, 2013)

I know this entry is terrible but it is the room that earned me 40,000 points so let's take a look.



Spoiler









It is my first collection I completed too, so I hope you guys like it.


----------



## Dandie (Jul 17, 2013)

My house is a dump.  I need to get more furniture.


----------



## Spontida (Jul 17, 2013)

Does it matter how you got the items? I went to my friends town to get Gracie Items.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Spontida said:


> Does it matter how you got the items? I went to my friends town to get Gracie Items.



Because the game has been out for a little over a month and many people have already time traveled, traded, visited other towns, it does not matter if you have done those things. Use your best judgement


----------



## ElectraHearts (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll enter my room



Spoiler















I think it's a nice room


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is the basement, my evil sci-fi lab is there. I breed metroids for world domination. It is the room I am most proud of.


Spoiler


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Jul 18, 2013)

my entry



Spoiler


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 18, 2013)

Moon Dreamer said:


> my entry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wow, thats er...
Creepy........
Isnt that stuff all from october?


----------



## roroselle (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi~ i'll showcase my basement which I turned into a bake shop/cafe, furnished with primarily sweets series and cafe theme furnitures. This is by far my favorite room of my house ^.^



Spoiler: My Entry; Roselle from Astoria


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 18, 2013)

roroselle: Oh! I've never seen those marshmallow stools recolored to be toasted marshmallow! Very cute + unique! This makes me look forward even more to getting a whole cafe set. x3


----------



## Marceline (Jul 18, 2013)

Roroselle I adore your room soso much ; v ; Food. FOOD EVERYWHERE Everyone's rooms are awesome as well! I especially like the astro sci-fi rooms! The blue and black look amazing together ^ ^


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 18, 2013)

Good looking rooms everyone! Remember, if you still want to enter, you have until Monday the 22nd to enter! No entries posted after the 22nd will be counted so get your entries in on time


----------



## Tyto (Jul 18, 2013)

_F ***, how they are all beautifull houses. =3
I can not even post mine because it is so pathetic next to yours ...

In any case, good luck and vote for the best ... xD_


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 18, 2013)

This is my entry for the contest! This is the first TBT contest I have entered. Sorry if my room is a little bad 


Spoiler: My Entry


----------



## 8bitbro (Jul 18, 2013)

My entry: 
My winter wonderland! ICE SERIES!! 


Spoiler
















The set gives an Icy feeling everywhere. It even freezes the woooden board and stairs a bit. XD


----------



## roroselle (Jul 18, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> roroselle: Oh! I've never seen those marshmallow stools recolored to be toasted marshmallow! Very cute + unique! This makes me look forward even more to getting a whole cafe set. x3





Marceline said:


> Roroselle I adore your room soso much ; v ; Food. FOOD EVERYWHERE Everyone's rooms are awesome as well! I especially like the astro sci-fi rooms! The blue and black look amazing together ^ ^



Thanks y'all~ yeah food ftw rofl

Ah, everyone's room looks nice (8


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Everyone's entries rock! It makes my bedroom(which I entered) feel puny. o_o


----------



## Octavia (Jul 18, 2013)

A simple attic arcade. Props to those who can recognize the character on the back LED screen.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is my entry 


Spoiler



*Jennifer from Pink Sea*




My character's upstairs <3


----------



## chronic (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's my main room. I tried to make my house as realistic/livable as possible. Emphasis on tried


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 18, 2013)

This is the main room of my house.


----------



## natsu34 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, here's my entry, my back room! ^^ Good luck to the rest of the participants! 



Spoiler:  Kurisu's Entry


----------



## Birdy (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is my colourful main room, Ive tried to do a little feng shui.



Spoiler


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 20, 2013)

Remember everyone, Monday is your last day to get your entries in! So far we have 22 participants, this is shaping up to be a wonderful contest!


----------



## sproutrabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

This is my second floor room, it took a long time to trade for some
items that I was looking for, but i think it paid off !! (・ω・*)



Spoiler


----------



## oversool (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey there,

newcomer from France here, this is my entry


----------



## Murray (Jul 21, 2013)

I havent really got full sets of anything so im just entering my bug room for the sake of entering :3


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

After I saw the entries after mine, I think they will win! I'm still pretty proud of my room though :3 If I lose I'll be inspired to work on a new room


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 21, 2013)

*My entry*

Welcome to the Dazed Cafe also known as my front room. The quality of our food is high and our prices are even higher. XD I customized mostly Alpine furniture and classic furniture with the Dazed Tee. So, yeah.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my polka dot room


----------



## Mario. (Jul 21, 2013)

Lights off


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 21, 2013)

If you don't mind Mario, I will take only the lights on, I'm trying to keep the number of pictures entered low


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 21, 2013)

*B.o.B's Entry*

I chose to enter my right wing room. *Above all, I kept this room very sharp and uncluttered.* I went with a modern/minimalist type room using furniture from various series, much of which is refurbished by my best buddy Cyrus. Enjoy my formal kitchen and dining area!


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!  This is my main floor from my home. Hope you enjoy! ;]


----------



## Petitehime (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my upstairs bedroom,it's most of the alpine series refurbished. It's what I'd like my dream bedroom to look like..


----------



## MadamSpringy (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 'Chinese' themed room. Still technically not finished as I'm still trying to collect all the exotic pieces of furniture, but I'm pretty satisfied with how it looks right now, so I figured I would submit it into this contest. c:


----------



## Holls (Jul 22, 2013)

Gonna upload a few so you can see the whole room. I love my little space control centre :3










I hope you all like it


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 22, 2013)

Octavia said:


> A simple attic arcade. Props to those who can recognize the character on the back LED screen.
> 
> View attachment 7251
> View attachment 7252
> ...



Love your floor! Also, he's from Dig Dug.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 22, 2013)

Today is the FINAL DAY for entries! If you would like a chance to win a Prima guide, you must post the room you wish to enter!

Awesome job everyone, we currently have 32 people participating! Voting will start the 24th! When that day comes, I will be sure to post the link to the poll in this thread 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Majesticgirl (Jul 22, 2013)

My random house..
Please enjoy


Spoiler: Bazel's house


----------



## FelineduLune (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe a little late but still wanted to show everyone my nature/fairy-tale/kids room ^^^ It's as good as finished
So fun being in this room :3



xxx Feline


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (Jul 22, 2013)

Super late posting but I wanted to throw my favorite room into the mix.  This is my bug and greenhouse backroom.



Spoiler: Kylar's Greenhouse


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 22, 2013)

Wasn't sure whether to post this room or another unfinished room, but the items I needed for that room didn't all come through at 5 today, so that decided it. xP



Spoiler: welcome to the dog show


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 22, 2013)

*Botany Lab*


----------



## RoyMaster4 (Jul 22, 2013)

I was going to go with my best room (Astro/Sci-Fi), but that's been shown a few times. A full theme (like my boxing) doesn't seem great either... so I'll go with something more unique. My Tower of Tragedy Quiz!

Simple and effective. It won't win, but I thought I should submit it.


----------



## AlienBacteria (Jul 22, 2013)

@vampiricrogue  So genius...


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Jul 22, 2013)

@vampiricrogue:

Feed me, Seymour! ^^


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 22, 2013)

Your rooms are all so nice. ;__;

good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed by all your creative rooms! Just a reminder that today is the last day for entries. 

Voting will commence on July 24th (possibly earlier, but 24th at latest) and finish up on July 31st. I encourage all of you to vote, even if you didn't add an entry!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jul 22, 2013)

Better late than never I guess, so late in fact that I just took these pictures.


Here's my entry...


Spoiler


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 22, 2013)

I finally got round to it, eventually 


Spoiler


----------



## Nineflower (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my late entry: "Court is now in session in Velveton..."


Spoiler


----------



## tournesols (Jul 22, 2013)

Amazing rooms so far! Here is my second floor room, my bedroom.



Spoiler


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 22, 2013)

*My Home!*

Here is my entry!



Spoiler: My Room!













Here you can see the back wall covered in art (it might be counterfeit, but all of the masters learned by copying others  ).





Here you can see a couple of my bonsai.





My bed and another bonsai.





I keep my bells safe with the Master Sword. 





Practicing piano.





Working on some art.





Watching TV. Might play some go later...





Getting a good night's sleep with my dream catcher keeping bad dreams at bay. Being a mayor takes a lot out of you!

Thanks for taking the time to look at my room! Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Spontida (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my entry for my _*Side*_ room:

They are attached!


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm loving all these entries! You all are inspiring me to try decorating in new styles. I can't wait to expand my other rooms! *_*

This is my main room. It's constantly evolving but all the plants make me happy so they are probably here to stay. If only I had such a green thumb in real life... 


Spoiler


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my entry - my basement beach getaway.


Left side (bug zapper keeps mosquitoes away)



Right side



Swimming pool - or as close as you can get in a basement!



Shady sitting area



Nap time at the beach!


----------



## Wish (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried to make my house like a hot spring room thing idk


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Sweets Shop 2.0*

Here's my entry! The Sweets Shop has undergone considerable renovations. Marcel was visiting when I took pictures, so pretend he's a happy customer.



Spoiler





Here is the front of the entrance to the cafe. Arlene the cashier is here to help. Ooh look, we won a prestigious award for our food. (Or something.)




Have you noticed that there's always a gumball machine by the entrance of pretty much every restaurant? 




Here is where you can make your selections from the salad bar, dessert case, ice cream case, milk case, the soda fountain or the soda case. Also note the remade bread box with cocoa marble bread, remade toaster with burnt heart toast, and the yummy remade white and regular chocolate fountains. The menu boards are QR codes. And, of course, you need a trash can for practicality. 




Ah, where all the sweet magic happens: the kitchen. Remade lovely kitchen with remade stripe tables for the countertops and coffee making equipment from Brewster on the left. The remade alpine shelf and service cart feature a QR code pattern. 




Thanks for visiting the Sweets Shop!

The back room features the dining area for the shop along with a little arcade. If we ever have another contest I'll enter that room.



Thanks again Kaiaa for reviving this contest. Everyone's entries look *fantastic*! I'm predicting this will be a really close vote!


----------



## Bullet (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my entry, then...



Spoiler


----------



## Mark (Jul 22, 2013)

*The King's Great Hall*

I have finished my room at last. 

I introduce to you.. *the King's Great Hall*

As you enter, you will notice several distinct sections. There is the small council, instrumental ensemble, and of course.. the Game of Thrones inspired "Iron Throne" 





Here is a closer look at the small council, a body of the king's advisers. Two top priorities include communication throughout the kingdom and managing finances; these are indicated by the letter set and golden piggy bank:





Against this wall, on the left side we have seats for the queen (purple) and the king's hand. On the right is a view of the music ensemble to keep the king entertained:





The area I am most proud of is the king's Iron Throne! Here's a good look:





Here's another view of the Iron Throne and the seating for top officials:





I hope you liked it, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's mine!  Home SWEET home! 

K.K. Song- Stale Cupcakes (lolzies)


----------



## Kluke (Jul 22, 2013)

Kluke said:


> Here's mine!  Home SWEET home!
> 
> K.K. Song- Stale Cupcakes (lolzies)
> 
> ...



A few more


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2013)

dis my entry



Spoiler


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 22, 2013)

Blarg, these pics will have to do, there was one more I wanted to show of the couch area but whatever. Dunno why I'm even doing this since this is like my best room and it's so simple and ordinary, haha.

edit:
http://i.imgur.com/veMAh7c.jpg

ok there's the couch


----------



## AlienBacteria (Jul 23, 2013)

Gah!  So conflicted as to which room I should enter -_- I sure hope I'm picking the right one

Behold... the Citrus Cafe!


----------



## NessSuccess (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's my main room. I hope you like it!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 23, 2013)

No entries past this point will be counted!

Anyone entering after this post will not be counted in the contest, sorry.

Thanks so much guys, we will get your entries sorted and voting will take place soon.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 23, 2013)

Kurisu1701 said:


> @vampiricrogue:
> 
> Feed me, Seymour! ^^



Exactly! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



AlienBacteria said:


> @vampiricrogue  So genius...



I try and model my house after the typical scientist films XD


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty excited about this contest, can't wait to see the voting polls!


----------

